# High-Rise Fire - Aluminum Composite Cladding



## Gedeon (Apr 5, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I think we have another victim of Alucobond fire


According to reports it was Arconic Reynobond PE (polyethylene core).


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cladding stripped from residential towers across UK in wake of Grenfell Tower fire*



> Cladding is being removed from residential high-rises across the UK following concerns over fire safety in the wake of the Grenfell Tower tragedy.
> 
> The government has ordered tests on up to 600 high-rise buildings to establish whether they have been clad in the same aluminium composite material used at Grenfell Tower, as last week's disaster continues to send shockwaves through the UK construction industry.
> 
> ...



https://www.dezeen.com/2017/06/23/c...-towers-across-uk-grenfell-tower-fire-safety/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The aptly named 'Marina Torch' in Dubai has caught fire..._again._










*Massive fire breaks out at Dubai's 1,105ft Torch tower*


> This is the building's second major blaze since opening in 2011
> 
> A massive fire has broken out at Dubai's 1,105ft tall Torch Tower.
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...bai-marina-united-arab-emirates-a7876021.html


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

why don't they ban such king of coating on buildings? :dunno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

It seems Zaha Hadid has been using this cladding. I expected better from her firm.








Fire Breaks Out at the Zaha Hadid-Designed Building in Beirut, Lebanon


In the Lebanese capital, Beirut, a fire erupted on Tuesday Morning at the Zaha Hadid-Designed building.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Another victim of aluminum composite cladding in Milan. No casualties reported.


----------

